# Tough Decision



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive got a very tough decision to make guys and I really need to hear from my fellow GTO owners.

I have a 1970 GTO that I have 98% frame off restored myself over the last 2 years. I never drive the car. I really have a love/hate relationship with this car. This probably sounds crazy but I have about $33k invested in this car so far. I have advertised it on craigslist for $23k and I had a guy that owns a car lot locally come look at it and I told him $18k was bottom dollar on it. He said hes gonna research it some and get back with me. I heard he was gonna throw a bigblock in it and some 22s on the back and 20s torque thrust on it if he buys it. That sorta makes me sick to think about that happening to a car that I have put so much time and money and a part of me into. 

Im torn as whether to sell it or not. If I keep it and drive it it will slowly decrease in value or someone will knock it out of the road for me. Then Im screwed. I really hate that I put so much money into it. Fact is I wont have the money to finish up the little stuff for a while, like a few years. 

If I sell it Im going to pay my z71 off, buy a late model trans am or GTO and install a storm shelter at my house. I just dont know what to do honestly. Everyone says take the $18k. Nobody seems to understand that car is a part of me its not just a car I went to a lot and purchased. I built this car! But on the other hand. I never drive it cause Im affraid to mess it up. I want to drive it but I dont want to ruin something Ive invested so much into. 

Give me your thoughts guys cause seriously my nerves are torn up on what to do and losing sleep thinking about it eitherway.


Here is a few pictures of her.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

WOW ...nice car....... I had a car that I built and then sold it.... sometimes wish I had kept it. I never build a car thinking I am going to come out flush....It seems to always cost me more to build them, rather than buy them. Only you can decide what is right for you...... Also if I have a tough decision to make, I have learned to take my time. If you are unsure, let it ride a couple days, until you are ok with either outcome. If it is meant to be it will be.... good luck.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I bought a Z71 new in 2000, and when my wife was pregnant with my first child in 2002, I sold a nice '69 Firebird 400 4 speed to pay off my Z71. I got 12K for the car 9 years ago. I just sold that 2000 Z71 last month for $6000 and that Firebird is worth more than 18K now. I got rid of my payment, but I lost my Firebird for a POS "new" truck that will depreciate every year you have it until you either sell it or sell it for scrap. New cars/trucks these days are pretty much disposable, and very few will ever be classics. I would think long and hard about it if I were you. You have to do what is best for your situation, but selling a classic car to pay for a new car is a very sensitive subject for me, and one of the few downright bad financial decisions I've ever made. If I had it to over again, I would have kept my Firebird and sold the Z71. I would bought a little older truck and let it depreciate. 

In short, I wouldn't trade 2 two Z71's for that GTO because in 10 years you won't have 18K worth of trucks. JMO...


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

BTW - if you keep it, insure it and drive it. Enjoy it. Classic car insurance is not that expensive, and if something happens to it, you'll be covered. That car is not going to go down in value if take care of it and drive sometimes. Drive it on nice weather days, and be smart about where you take it and park it.


----------



## ct66gto (Oct 2, 2011)

_"if I have a tough decision to make, I have learned to take my time. If you are unsure, let it ride a couple days, until you are ok with either outcome. If it is meant to be it will be.... "

"I would think long and hard about it if I were you."_

Hmmm, I am detecting a "pattern" here, in the advice being offered. Sound advice at that.

I hope whatever decision you make it works for you, both long and short term.

The glass is half full of course; I always try and remember that, there're people out there (zillions of 'em) that'd LOVE to have our 'problems'

Best o' success!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

The only time Im in love with this car is when I drive it! As crazy as that sounds. When its setting in the garage collecting dust. I hate that car! But everytime I drive it I fall in love again. I cant go anywhere without ppl saying "hey man thats a badass car" or "I had one of those back in high school wish I still had it". I even had a lady tell me "I went to prom in one of those".
Paying of a truck isn't my primary reason for thinking about selling. My wife wants a storm shelter pretty bad. We lost our home almost 3 years ago to a tornado. Thats how I built the GTO, I took my left over insurance money went out and bought some GTOs and put this together. I even sold my avalanche half way through the build because I ran out of money. I couldnt have a half done car setting in my garage for the rest of my life. With out the tornado hitting and having some money left over. There is no way I could have ever afforded to build this car. 

The only other thing I really hate is I want to take it out on long trips for shows like from my house to the Rod Run in Pigeon Forge is about 4 hours. If I break down, most parts stores do not stock these old pontiac parts. For that reason I have really wanted to do a LSX conversion. I know alot of ppl are against that, but parts for those are readily available at any chain parts store. To do the LSX conversion Im looking into about another 3-6k in this car.

I got some thinkin to do I know that for a fact. Thanks guys for your responses. And I welcome more responses. I feel like Im putting one of my kids up for adoption here.


----------



## ct66gto (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow. Don't know where you're at (we're in So. MD) but, were it not for the fact that I am dropping the $ hammer on a '73 Challenger w/ a 440 Magnum in it later this week, I'd swing by and beat that flipper's offer by $500 or so, just so you don't have to worry about her, in the future! (FWIW, the guy I'm buying the Chally from said one reason he is selling is all the domestic heat he's enduring over the facts that, after he bought it 8 years ago, he had to buy a trailer and then a truck to show it long distances, as you describe!). Best o' success man and I am grateful that none of your loved ones were injured in that natural disaster.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

OO, I sympathize brother. It's very hard to put something you spent so much time and energy (and love) on into harm's way by driving it. When I first started driving the Beast, I was a basket case every time I took it out worrying that something was going to happen to it, or someone was going to steal it. I can tell you this though, as time has gone by those feelings for me are letting up to the point where I flat LOVE driving this car. I can relax when someone comes to look at it when I'm out somewhere (and they almost always do) and they have nice things to say about it. I get a kick out of watching their expressions change when I say, "And I did every bit of it myself."

Those feelings you get when you drive the car? That's telling you something. These cars weren't meant to be locked away and protected, they were meant to be enjoyed - by you, and by the people who see it. Yeah, it's true that "something might happen" but you know what I think? If I let the fear of that keep me from enjoying this car, then eventually what will happen is that I'll come to the end of my life, or at least the end of my being able to drive, and I will have missed out on untold hours of fun and enjoyment and all I'll be able to do (if I'm still breathing) is to sit around and wish that I'd taken advantage of the opportunity when I still had it. So, my recommendation? If your financial/family situation is such that you don't have to sell the car, then don't. Get it finished and then get it out on the road and ENJOY IT! The worry and fear will ease with time.

Bear


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

OrbitOrange said:


> The only time Im in love with this car is when I drive it! As crazy as that sounds. When its setting in the garage collecting dust. I hate that car! But everytime I drive it I fall in love again. I cant go anywhere without ppl saying "hey man thats a badass car" or "I had one of those back in high school wish I still had it". I even had a lady tell me "I went to prom in one of those".
> Paying of a truck isn't my primary reason for thinking about selling. My wife wants a storm shelter pretty bad. We lost our home almost 3 years ago to a tornado. Thats how I built the GTO, I took my left over insurance money went out and bought some GTOs and put this together. I even sold my avalanche half way through the build because I ran out of money. I couldnt have a half done car setting in my garage for the rest of my life. With out the tornado hitting and having some money left over. There is no way I could have ever afforded to build this car.
> 
> The only other thing I really hate is I want to take it out on long trips for shows like from my house to the Rod Run in Pigeon Forge is about 4 hours. If I break down, most parts stores do not stock these old pontiac parts. For that reason I have really wanted to do a LSX conversion. I know alot of ppl are against that, but parts for those are readily available at any chain parts store. To do the LSX conversion Im looking into about another 3-6k in this car.
> ...



I was speaking mainly of the thought of paying off the Z71 and buying a new T/A or GTO. I just see that as trading an investment for something that will go down in value. The storm shelter is probably a good idea, but I would try to finance it without losing the car. We lost our home in 2010 to a fire, so I know what's that like. I wouldn't wish that on anybody. 

.If you are really worried about it breaking down on long trips go buy an alternator, voltage regulator (if it still has one), starter, points/ign module, coil, fuel pump, fuel filter, and a starter and put them in a plastic tote in the trunk. Take a small tool kit and you'll be set. Short of a major engine failure, and that's really the main parts that could put you on the side of the road. You can buy all of that for about the price of a water pump on a LSX engine -lol. I used to do something similiar when I drove my Firebird, my '69 Chevy CST/10, and my '71 GT-37 to Turkey Run and PCB (although I didn't have everything I listed above). I had an alternator fail on the GT-37 and the one that came on the car as a spare in the tote, and it got me home. 

Good luck with whatever you decide. I've had several cars over the years that I really, REGRET selling, and I think in time you would really regret selling such a beautiful car. I have dreams that I still own my '69 Firebird -lol. It was a starlight black car with a parchment interior, RAIII, 4 speed, 3.55 posi. I had a new complete interior kit, (about $2800 worth), new radio, gauges, radio, D98 stripes, and tons of other parts new in boxes for my GT-37 that I lost in the our fire. I had the stuff stored in my office and the insurance would not cover it. I decided to sell the GT-37, because I would have had to buy everything again, and I just lost interest. I thought I was done with old cars, but I couldn't stay away. I am just now starting over with the '67 GTO I just found. The '67 GTO is my dream car, so this one is going to be a keeper if I can.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If that car is as sweet as it looks in the pictures........I think you ought to keep it and sell something else.....I have NO idea how you did that for 33K....and I sure wouldn't sell it for 18K !!!!!!!!!!! Just sayin' Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> If that car is as sweet as it looks in the pictures........I think you ought to keep it and sell something else.....I have NO idea how you did that for 33K....and I sure wouldn't sell it for 18K !!!!!!!!!!! Just sayin' Eric





ct66gto said:


> _"if I have a tough decision to make, I have learned to take my time. If you are unsure, let it ride a couple days, until you are ok with either outcome. If it is meant to be it will be.... "
> 
> "I would think long and hard about it if I were you."_
> 
> ...





67GTO4SPD said:


> BTW - if you keep it, insure it and drive it. Enjoy it. Classic car insurance is not that expensive, and if something happens to it, you'll be covered. That car is not going to go down in value if take care of it and drive sometimes. Drive it on nice weather days, and be smart about where you take it and park it.





fasterfiero said:


> WOW ...nice car....... I had a car that I built and then sold it.... sometimes wish I had kept it. I never build a car thinking I am going to come out flush....It seems to always cost me more to build them, rather than buy them. Only you can decide what is right for you...... Also if I have a tough decision to make, I have learned to take my time. If you are unsure, let it ride a couple days, until you are ok with either outcome. If it is meant to be it will be.... good luck.


:agree:agree:agree:agree I tell you what bruh, Thats a hell of a lot O'car for 18K and it would be a cryin shame to put a BBC in a GTO that clean and "original". If it had no engine that would be another thing but to me that car is clean and a keeper.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Well looks like I'll keep her! I just cant part with her. This might sound lame but just trying to imagine her riding around town donked out, or seeing her at a car show and some other guy telling stories about her just nearly brings me to tears! 

I had a mint 86 Mustang GT that I sold to a friend because he wanted it really bad. His dad had recently passed. But had built is brother a mustang just like the one I had before he died. So my friend wanted mine really bad. So I sold it to him thinking " atleast its going to someone that appreciates it and will continue to give it the care it deserves". Turns out thats not the case, its been wrecked on 1 side, smoked in and now actually looks like its been around since 1986. I sent that car to its grave and that kills me.

Its time to save up a few coins, get her colorsanded and wheeled. And finish her up. Winter is on its way and I spend all my winter in the garage so selling now would be a shame. Unless this guy comes by with a stupid offer shes staying right here.

As a matter of fact Im headed to the garage right now to replace her starter. It went out without warning yesterday. So we will get some much needed bonding time!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

67GTO4SPD said:


> I was speaking mainly of the thought of paying off the Z71 and buying a new T/A or GTO. I just see that as trading an investment for something that will go down in value. The storm shelter is probably a good idea, but I would try to finance it without losing the car. We lost our home in 2010 to a fire, so I know what's that like. I wouldn't wish that on anybody.
> 
> .If you are really worried about it breaking down on long trips go buy an alternator, voltage regulator (if it still has one), starter, points/ign module, coil, fuel pump, fuel filter, and a starter and put them in a plastic tote in the trunk. Take a small tool kit and you'll be set. Short of a major engine failure, and that's really the main parts that could put you on the side of the road. You can buy all of that for about the price of a water pump on a LSX engine -lol. I used to do something similiar when I drove my Firebird, my '69 Chevy CST/10, and my '71 GT-37 to Turkey Run and PCB (although I didn't have everything I listed above). I had an alternator fail on the GT-37 and the one that came on the car as a spare in the tote, and it got me home.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide. I've had several cars over the years that I really, REGRET selling, and I think in time you would really regret selling such a beautiful car. I have dreams that I still own my '69 Firebird -lol. It was a starlight black car with a parchment interior, RAIII, 4 speed, 3.55 posi. I had a new complete interior kit, (about $2800 worth), new radio, gauges, radio, D98 stripes, and tons of other parts new in boxes for my GT-37 that I lost in the our fire. I had the stuff stored in my office and the insurance would not cover it. I decided to sell the GT-37, because I would have had to buy everything again, and I just lost interest. I thought I was done with old cars, but I couldn't stay away. I am just now starting over with the '67 GTO I just found. The '67 GTO is my dream car, so this one is going to be a keeper if I can.



Thanks for sharing your experience. Where are you located in Alabama? Im in NorthEast Alabama. Might have to get together sometime for a car show or just go for a cruise.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep the GTO and sell the Z-71 if you have to. One big reason I've never bought a new car: they depreciate like a rock. I had a "show" quality (well, at the time I thought so) '66 GTO that I'd had since 1980....It actually was so nice, that every time I drove it I was paranoid. I loved that car, but by 1990, it was time to buy a house, and I needed the $$$. At that time, I had my '65 and '67 GTO's (the ones I still have ), but they weren't worth the big money the '66 was because they were not 'restored'. Long story short, I sold the car, and the guy I sold it to made it even nicer. But then HE sold it to buy a 4-86 computer (this was 1991 or so) and the guy he sold it to wrapped it around a tree, or so I heard. Never saw the car again. So, now you know why I never got rid of the two old goats I still have, and you know why they are not show cars, but drivers. Glad you decided to keep the GTO. In the long run, it's the right decision, both financially, and soulfully. Financial situations ebb and flow, but cars of a lifetime get lost forever.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep, keep it and avoid the all too common "regrets" the rest of us have over cars we've sold.
As for the salesman...if he comes back....kick him square in the nads for me for such a gross insult as to offer 18k for that car. You had it priced too low to begin with.

You must not have had a basement dug under the new house ?? Up here everyone has a basement, not for protection, but to stay warm when it's 35° below zero outside...:willy: Anyway, hopefully the wife will relax as time goes on too and not be so paranoid about another hit.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

OrbitOrange said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Where are you located in Alabama? Im in NorthEast Alabama. Might have to get together sometime for a car show or just go for a cruise.


I am in Valley, right on the AL - GA line in central Alabama. Hopefully when I get my '67 done, we can get togther. I'd love to see that baby in person. I'm glad to hear you're keeping her!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

67GTO4SPD said:


> I am in Valley, right on the AL - GA line in central Alabama. Hopefully when I get my '67 done, we can get togther. I'd love to see that baby in person. I'm glad to hear you're keeping her!


Valley? Near Leeds? Or something like that? Im up in the mountains in Albertville.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

OrbitOrange said:


> Valley? Near Leeds? Or something like that? Im up in the mountains in Albertville.


No, I'm on the other side of the state near Auburn.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Orbit, I had a 2005 Mustang GT convertible that I customized and built an award winning show car. I kept it in the garage and rarely drove it. I ended up selling it to add needed capital to my business, ans I paid off my F150. Well my business is still chugging along and I sold the F150 a few months after I paid it off. Still to this day I miss that car because it was part of me. But in the end it was just a car. Now I have a GTO convertible to play with. So if you cause is worthy (giving wife a sense of security) it will worth it. Just do not worry what the buyer does with it, for their tastes may be questionable but their money is as good as any.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Glad you are keeping it. First time my 70 came out of paint it lived in the garage under a car cover and never got used. Now, it sits in the back yard uncovered. My 66 is in pieces in the garage. This time I am using the car for just running around and am enjoying the car. These cars won't depreciate much, and are great investments for the future. I have given up on new cars, I can't stomach $20K of depreciation. You should drive the car, fix it when needed and enjoy. Get rid of the truck and get a beater. I have 8 cars and no car payment, I use the payment money plus to keep all my cars up. I paid off all the cars with a refi on my house, now I can concentrate on paying that down.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> If that car is as sweet as it looks in the pictures........I think you ought to keep it and sell something else.....I have NO idea how you did that for 33K....and I sure wouldn't sell it for 18K !!!!!!!!!!! Just sayin' Eric


Eric, :agree with you. As soon as you sell it, you will regret it.


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't sell it. You will reget it. I sold mine when I was 20. And always regetted it. I didn't get another chance to get another one till now. Now I'm 49 years old. At least now I have the money to play with it. And I promise I will not sell this one. I will drive it to my grave. LOL:cheers


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

67GTO4SPD said:


> I bought a Z71 new in 2000, and when my wife was pregnant with my first child in 2002, I sold a nice '69 Firebird 400 4 speed to pay off my Z71. I got 12K for the car 9 years ago. I just sold that 2000 Z71 last month for $6000 and that Firebird is worth more than 18K now. I got rid of my payment, but I lost my Firebird for a POS "new" truck that will depreciate every year you have it until you either sell it or sell it for scrap. New cars/trucks these days are pretty much disposable, and very few will ever be classics. I would think long and hard about it if I were you. You have to do what is best for your situation, but selling a classic car to pay for a new car is a very sensitive subject for me, and one of the few downright bad financial decisions I've ever made. If I had it to over again, I would have kept my Firebird and sold the Z71. I would bought a little older truck and let it depreciate.
> 
> In short, I wouldn't trade 2 two Z71's for that GTO because in 10 years you won't have 18K worth of trucks. JMO...





67GTO4SPD said:


> BTW - if you keep it, insure it and drive it. Enjoy it. Classic car insurance is not that expensive, and if something happens to it, you'll be covered. That car is not going to go down in value if take care of it and drive sometimes. Drive it on nice weather days, and be smart about where you take it and park it.





BearGFR said:


> OO, I sympathize brother. It's very hard to put something you spent so much time and energy (and love) on into harm's way by driving it. When I first started driving the Beast, I was a basket case every time I took it out worrying that something was going to happen to it, or someone was going to steal it. I can tell you this though, as time has gone by those feelings for me are letting up to the point where I flat LOVE driving this car. I can relax when someone comes to look at it when I'm out somewhere (and they almost always do) and they have nice things to say about it. I get a kick out of watching their expressions change when I say, "And I did every bit of it myself."
> 
> Those feelings you get when you drive the car? That's telling you something. These cars weren't meant to be locked away and protected, they were meant to be enjoyed - by you, and by the people who see it. Yeah, it's true that "something might happen" but you know what I think? If I let the fear of that keep me from enjoying this car, then eventually what will happen is that I'll come to the end of my life, or at least the end of my being able to drive, and I will have missed out on untold hours of fun and enjoyment and all I'll be able to do (if I'm still breathing) is to sit around and wish that I'd taken advantage of the opportunity when I still had it. So, my recommendation? If your financial/family situation is such that you don't have to sell the car, then don't. Get it finished and then get it out on the road and ENJOY IT! The worry and fear will ease with time.
> 
> Bear





jetstang said:


> Glad you are keeping it. First time my 70 came out of paint it lived in the garage under a car cover and never got used. Now, it sits in the back yard uncovered. My 66 is in pieces in the garage. This time I am using the car for just running around and am enjoying the car. These cars won't depreciate much, and are great investments for the future. I have given up on new cars, I can't stomach $20K of depreciation. You should drive the car, fix it when needed and enjoy. Get rid of the truck and get a beater. I have 8 cars and no car payment, I use the payment money plus to keep all my cars up. I paid off all the cars with a refi on my house, now I can concentrate on paying that down.





ppurfield001 said:


> Eric, :agree with you. As soon as you sell it, you will regret it.


:agree with these folks. If you dont have to, dont do it! 

Just get good insurance and enjoy that sick ride! My cars my daily and I enjoy driving it, even though if something happens it may be a PITA to fix. But then again, mine's still in the project stages. :cheers


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I say drive the car you love and enjoy it. Get enough insurance and take that worry out. Anything that you drive can be taken out any day but chances are that will never happen. No regrets that way. The fact that you didn't want to take the 18k, no matter how you rationalize it, tells me you want to keep it. Drive it and enjoy what you have worked hard to do....instead of someone else getting the fun. Don't ask how I know this....


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I called my buddy, that is friends with this car dealer that came to look at it. I said "well what happened to Toby?" He said " he talked to a buddy over in Georgia that knows all about them Pontiacs, his buddy said he needed to get it around $13k!". I just laughed and said, "nah, aint no way I'm gonna lose $20k on this car, he is out of his mind and his buddy aint got a clue. He needs to check what these cars go for, Im gonna keep it and finish putting the chrome back on it and drive the hell out of it"


Stupid car dealers always trying to get something for nothing. I hate dealing with them. Thats why I always try to buy my vehicles from and individual. I understand car lots gotta make a profit. But pisses me off they offer you pennies on the dollar what your vehicle is worth and then ask full on excellent condition retail for the junk on their lot. I had a lot look at my 04 Z71 LT and they offered me $6300! Hell KBB value is close to $10k! CROOKS!


----------

